

Show HN: Like Gumroad for Videos - lionheart
http://www.viidya.com

======
bvlaar
I like the idea. The design could be cleaned up a bit, but you shipped and
executed so props for that. This could be huge for tutorials, esp with
photoshop, coding, web dev tutorials. Goodluck!

~~~
lionheart
Thanks!

